# Quad wanted - 125cc



## Freestone (May 15, 2003)

I'm looking for a 125cc quad for my son. He's saved up about $500.00 and is hoping to find an older model like a Honda TRX 125 or a comparable model by Yamaha, Kawasaki or Suzuki. He's not expecting anything perfect and I'm willing and able to work on it as needed. He wants one that has reverse, clutchless shift and suspension. We're willing to travel to get one. if you know of one for sale please email me at [email protected]

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

There are a few on craigslist in ann arbor.


----------



## Huntmich (Sep 4, 2008)

i'm not sure if you know but some kids atvs have been banned for sale. I can't remember off hand if 125cc are banned but i know 90cc's are. This includes the sale of parts for them also. Just a heads up if you already didn't know


----------



## Ugottaluvit (Jan 29, 2003)

I have a 1984 Suzuki 185 that I have been thinking of selling. I'd want $500 for it. I need room in the garage.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Huntmich said:


> i'm not sure if you know but some kids atvs have been banned for sale. I can't remember off hand if 125cc are banned but i know 90cc's are. This includes the sale of parts for them also. Just a heads up if you already didn't know


What are you talking about.


----------



## Freestone (May 15, 2003)

We picked up a Yamaha 125 saturday. I've been scouring craigslist for a couple of weeks now. Thanks for the replies though. One thing I learned is that if you have a decent, good name brand quad for under $800.00 on craigslist it will probably sell pretty quick!

Jeff


----------

